# Smoked Feta??



## smesh (Dec 3, 2014)

I did a search but didn't find anything.  I'm wondering if anyone here has smoked Feta.  It's one of the healthier cheeses out there and something we use a lot. Because it's brined, I'm wondering if after some drying time it might work well smoked and placed back into brine? Seems like it would be great one some salads and in pasta.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2014)

We have smoked feta. It does good with a real light smoke. The last batch we did we used alder. Smoked for right around a hour. We did Brie also. The smoked Brie paired with pears was really tasty.


----------



## smesh (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah I was thinking Brie would be good. I think we're going to make our Feta and then smoke it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2014)

Give it a shot its pretty tasty!


----------

